# Info about the Taurus Millenium PT 609?



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Can anybody give me some info about the Millenium PT609?


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm beginning to feel frustrated...


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Bumped


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey there! This gun is a good one in my opinion. I have a so-so view of Taurus automatics, but I have not seen any problems with this model. Make sure it shoots straight and feeds well and you're good to go. 

Keep an eye on the trigger as well; there have been issues with some of the compacts breaking the triggers in half. I'm not sure if that extends to the full-size line (not sure if they're the same trigger), and I think they corrected that issue anyway. 

The biggest problem with the Taurus autos is QC.....if you have a good one you can usually tell right off. If not, expect to wait a while for the send-in warranty thing. They do have a lifetime warranty as well, and it extends to any owner, not just the original one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

LAK Supply said:


> Hey there! This gun is a good one in my opinion. I have a so-so view of Taurus automatics, but I have not seen any problems with this model. Make sure it shoots straight and feeds well and you're good to go.
> 
> Keep an eye on the trigger as well; there have been issues with some of the compacts breaking the triggers in half. I'm not sure if that extends to the full-size line (not sure if they're the same trigger), and I think they corrected that issue anyway.
> 
> The biggest problem with the Taurus autos is QC.....if you have a good one you can usually tell right off. If not, expect to wait a while for the send-in warranty thing. They do have a lifetime warranty as well, and it extends to any owner, not just the original one.


So where did this broken trigger story originate. Any pictures or is it pure hearsay?

:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I just realized this thread is almost a year old. Why it popped back up in the active thread page I don't know but I got suckered in.

If anyone is interested in Taurus info try:

http://www.taurusarmed.net/forums/index.php

Hey Mike, why does this old stuff pop up like this?

:smt1099


----------

